# Shopping for my first bow



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* AKSlay. Have fun here.


----------



## red man (Aug 7, 2008)

first of welcome 2 at :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer: next shoot as many bows as you have the opportunity to be for you make a decision on a bow. if you don't you will wind up in the wtt trade bow section in archery talk haha


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## bushcraftbrandon (Feb 11, 2009)

shoot traditional!
get a nice recurve (or longbow)
i am new as well to archery and i have WAY MORE FUN shooting my recurve over my compound.
more challenging, more rewarding.
all my opinion of course.
get a compound now if you want, but seriously look in traditional archery.
also, i like bear bows, but if you have the money a mathews is worth it i guess.
look at the traditional archery section here at the forums, it might suck you in!
a whole new breed of archers dwell there.
have fun!
welcome to AT FORUMS.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:

Shoot as many differnt bows as you can. Main thing is to make sure they are at your DL. The best bow in the world will feel like the worst if it is not matched to your DL.


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome to AT! Try an Oneida bow. You`ll fall in love with it!:thumbs_up


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------

